

Revenue Canada worker fired over video game creation - elptacek
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2013/01/30/game-developer-draws-ire.html

======
stackcollision
If I walked around my office saying I hate my job they'd probably fire me too,
and people would say I was an idiot for doing that. This is the same thing.
Free speech means you can say what you want, but people can also act on it as
they want.

